# Free health care for low income residents in Andalucia



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EU residents of Andalucia can now get free state healthcare if the following conditions apply:


You are registered at your local clinic but your EHIC/E106 cover period has expired 
You don't get qualify for free healthcare cover as a State Pensioner
Your income is less than a certain amount (12,000 euros a year for a couple)
You are registered on the Empadronamiento (remember this needs renewing every two years)

Make an appointment at your health clinic to see the Trabajador Social. Take your passport, residencia, social security number printout or tarjeta, EHIC card, padron certificate, and proof of income (employers pension statements in our case). 

We saw our Trabajadora Social this morning. She was extremely helpful and even filled in the application form for us. If your Spanish is not good you will need to take an interpreter as you will be asked a number of questions.

I'll post this information on the EHIC sticky thread as well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> EU residents of Andalucia can now get free state healthcare if the following conditions apply:
> 
> 
> You are registered at your local clinic but your EHIC/E106 cover period has expired
> ...



I hope Daily Mail readers who rant on about immigrants to the UK getting free health care make note of this.

Just as a point of interest: when I applied for my residency permit for the Czech Republic I had to show proof via bank statements, proof of salary etc. that I had an income of a certain amount - I can't remember what it was but it was a lot more than 12000 euro equivalent per couple - I think it may have been more than that for a single person.
It seems that there are still many regulations that need harmonising across the EU.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> EU residents of Andalucia can now get free state healthcare if the following conditions apply:
> 
> 
> You are registered at your local clinic but your EHIC/E106 cover period has expired
> ...




Is this just for Andulcia ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is this just for Andulcia ?


I don't know, sorry. Each communidad autonoma administers its own healthcare provision and they can vary considerably. 

We are very lucky in Cadiz because there is an English woman working in the provincial health department who knows the system inside-out and advises resident ex-pats of their rights - we were about to fork out for private health insurance so she has saved us a fortune!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I hope Daily Mail readers who rant on about immigrants to the UK getting free health care make note of this.
> 
> Just as a point of interest: when I applied for my residency permit for the Czech Republic I had to show proof via bank statements, proof of salary etc. that I had an income of a certain amount - I can't remember what it was but it was a lot more than 12000 euro equivalent per couple - I think it may have been more than that for a single person.
> It seems that there are still many regulations that need harmonising across the EU.


Yes, there is a general EU principle that migrants should not become a burden on the host country. How this is regulated and policed vary between EU states. Some do lay down minimum income levels, usually set just above the trigger for welfare payments, while others do not (such as UK). I think there used to be such requirement for Spain (seem to recall something like 6000 euro or pta equivalent), but I haven't seen one for several years.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joppa said:


> Yes, there is a general EU principle that migrants should not become a burden on the host country. How this is regulated and policed vary between EU states. Some do lay down minimum income levels, usually set just above the trigger for welfare payments, while others do not (such as UK). I think there used to be such requirement for Spain (seem to recall something like 6000 euro or pta equivalent), but I haven't seen one for several years.


I think it would be difficult for a person to live on 6000 euros a year ...500 euros a month wouldn't pay the rent of a half-way decent place on the coast, not here anyway. I guess it's easier if you already have bought a place and have back-up capital and two can live cheaper than one (or so they say, it's not been my experience).
I can't remember the miminum income level required in the CR but it was certainly above 6000 euros equivalent - that wouldn't have covered our rent!
I seem to recall thinking it was absurdly high when one considered that at the time we arrived the purchasing power of the £ was roughly four times what it was back home in the UK.
My hair was beautifully cut and styled in those halcyon days!!!
Alas 'tis no more....both my hair and the purchasing power of the £


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> EU residents of Andalucia can now get free state healthcare if the following conditions apply:
> 
> 
> You are registered at your local clinic but your EHIC/E106 cover period has expired
> ...


Can you give us a link to the official blurb on this please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But this was some years ago, even pre-euro days!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joppa said:


> But this was some years ago, even pre-euro days!


That explains it!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Every region in Spain has it it was introduced over 20 years ago under Real Decreto 1088/1989. They just don't tell you about it ! What papework you require varies from region to region . Here where I am it's just the padron,residencía certificate, then " Do you work ?" No, "are you in receipt of a pension ?" No, " Do you have an income ?" No. " Then you are entitled to healthcare ". You don't have to see anyone the girl at the desk where you register does it all. It also helps if you sign on as then they cannot turn you down.

Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When you are accepted it is as 'extranjeros titular sin recursos '. Which is 'Official foreigner without resources'. (official means you are registered on the new certificate & on the padron ) All the illegals are entitled to it, & use it. My spanish teacher told me about it years ago.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Every region in Spain has it it was introduced over 20 years ago under Real Decreto 1088/1989. They just don't tell you about it ! What papework you require varies from region to region . Here where I am it's just the padron,residencía certificate, then " Do you work ?" No, "are you in receipt of a pension ?" No, " Do you have an income ?" No. " Then you are entitled to healthcare ". You don't have to see anyone the girl at the desk where you register does it all. It also helps if you sign on as then they cannot turn you down.
> 
> Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


I think The Daily Mail should be told...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I think The Daily Mail should be told...


thing is it really isn't that easy everywhere


it should all be changing in November in any case (so they say) because then all official residents will be entitled to free health care regardless of income or anything else


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I think The Daily Mail should be told...


Speaking of which , I gave you a green arrow , friday I believe , for your reply to the Marbella piece. I spotted you !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Speaking of which , I gave you a green arrow , friday I believe , for your reply to the Marbella piece. I spotted you !



Thanks!! I post on Conservative Home....if you read that (it's very interesting) I'll pm you with my nom-de-plume


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Can you give us a link to the official blurb on this please?


Sorry, no can do - we got the information over the phone from somebody who works at the health department in Cadiz. I have looked on the portal but can´t find anything specific.
Portal de Salud

I guess if anyone is in this situation the best thing is to go to your local clinic and ask!


LATEST UPDATE - SEE GUS LOPEZ POST ABOVE!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it should all be changing in November in any case (so they say) because then all official residents will be entitled to free health care regardless of income or anything else


Really?? Do you have any more info on that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always get my health care free

Jo xxx


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Really?? Do you have any more info on that?


Hi, here´s a couple of links which describe story up to date;

Update on the universalization of health care | Empty Deckchair

Spain edges closer to free health care for everyone | Empty Deckchair

There was also recent article in El Pais which discussed this issue and Governments intention to resolve it;

Miles de personas sin paraguas sanitario · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I always get my health care free
> 
> Jo xxx


no you don't - the British govt pays for it!


after your OH has paid his NI in the UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Hi, here´s a couple of links which describe story up to date;
> 
> Update on the universalization of health care | Empty Deckchair
> 
> ...


yes, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for this little bit of information. In the past I have updated it with the new address but didn't know that it had to be renewed every two years. I'll pop into the office on Monday and check it out.


----------

